# notice how people know so much to comment about, but



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

never START a thread about all their wonderful knowledge? why is that the case, hmm? Laziness? chickenstuff, lack of imagination?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Never underestimate the other guy's greed ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

okey said:


> never START a thread about all their wonderful knowledge? why is that the case, hmm? Laziness? chickenstuff, lack of imagination?


Have you noticed how people (You) start their sentence in the title and then continue the thought into the body of the thread?

Please refrain from doing that anymore. Come up with a short summary in the title and start your thought in the body.

Thanks.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I generally go back a few pages to make sure the information has not already been covered.

Or, use the search function. 

The moderators appreciate it.

Edit: And I do not want to come off as a know-it-all wanker.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ever notice some people, if you give them a hundred-dollar bill, complain it's not five twenties?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out the point/aim of some of your threads?

Basic english/version American has taken a big hit with youngsters just being able to stare into a tablet and text. They don't even look up crossing a street when a 18 wheeler going 50 mph is coming.

Hint: Sentences, paragraphs , punctuation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ever notice some people, if you give them a hundred-dollar bill, complain it's not five twenties?


How about 2000 nickels?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hint: Sentences, paragraphs , punctuation.


What are these things you speak of? 
From what I have seen the Millennials only speak in run on sentences with little or no thought to grammar.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> What are these things you speak of?
> From what I have seen the Millennials only speak in run on sentences with little or no thought to grammar.


Some don't understand the difference between:

"Helping my Uncle, Jack, off his horse"

and

"helping my uncle jack off his horse".


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. 
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/unknown_109276


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't the slightest idea of what you're talking about.

Have you ever noticed how new guys who join the forum and become super critical and act like know it alls right from the start don't get too many friend requests?


okey said:


> never START a thread about all their wonderful knowledge? why is that the case, hmm? Laziness? chickenstuff, lack of imagination?


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some don't understand the difference between:
> 
> "Helping my Uncle, Jack, off his horse"
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh:

That's great! How's the horse doing? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Some people don't understand the difference between A fricken elephant and an African elephant. 

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> Some people don't understand the difference between A fricken elephant and an African elephant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


It's the size of their ears isn't it?
You know why African elephants have Big Ears?
Because Noddy won't pay the ransom.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's the contrails.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I do find Okey entertaining.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, in sort of the same way my in-laws (who built a BBQ out of cedar) were entertaining.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Some people don't understand the difference between A fricken elephant and an African elephant.


Of course we do, an African elephant kneels during the National Anthem, usually because he works for Niki.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Guys at many forum/ Boards found Gator entertaining but that did not save him from
Permaban


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> That's great! How's the horse doing? :tango_face_grin:


Oddly, he's taken to smoking a lot lately. I don't know why.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

okey said:


> never START a thread about all their wonderful knowledge? why is that the case, hmm? Laziness? chickenstuff, lack of imagination?


Perhaps we get tired of trying to explain it over and over when the information is usually on this site. Or. we don't want to seem like we're bragging about how much we know on a particular topic. Different people have different interests and develop a lot of knowledge in their area of interest so a lot of knowledge on this forum.

Or is this thread just another "bitch" thread? 
Got a question, ask it. Someone may answer with a solid informative answer; if we're not to lazy to bother answering.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Elvis said:


> Got a question, ask it. Someone may answer with a solid informative answer; if we're not to lazy to bother answering.


Naw he prefers to tell us how we are doing everything wrong and only he will survive.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, I haven't been on much recently and didn't realize that Okey was one of those guys.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Some people don't understand the difference between A fricken elephant and an African elephant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


I don't know. What's the difference between a fricken elephant and an African elephant? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't know. What's the difference between a fricken elephant and an African elephant? :vs_smirk:


Spelling, that all.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Guys at many forum/ Boards found Gator entertaining but that did not save him from
> Permaban


Oh, no. Not here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Oh, no. Not here.


Put the word in at "Northwest Firearms" and "The AK Files " for me


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I had no idea this entire site, over the past years, was all authored by a guy who only joined this month.
That's amazing. Did you guys realize that? Sure shocked me.

Damn... some people don't just stick their foot in their mouth, they jam it so far, their farts smell like toe fungus.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

AND, most of his posts are about as useful as toe fungus.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have just noticed I miss Will2.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I like wooden frypans.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And this is why I luv the Ignore button.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Mama is done with this thread as well.


----------

